# My photography website



## tomkkk (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi everyone!<br><br>I make a new website about wedding photography.<br>I would like to know what you think about it and what you think about my photos. I invite you to: fotograf &#347;lubny trójmiasto


----------



## BastiaanImages (Nov 26, 2011)

I can't read it off course but it looks quite good. I would remove the 'home' text below your name in the top left corner. The photos that rotate on the home page, I assume you consider those your best? (no negative comment on the pictures meant)


----------



## jareso (Dec 25, 2011)

Your website looks nice, but unfortunately it takes AGES to load with slow internet connection (like I have now).  That may discourage many users, they may close your site before it will fully load.


----------

